# 1953 Hudson Hornet Rust Bucket



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I just got a Moebius 1953 Hudson Hornet yesterday, I'm going to do a rusted out version with the bumpers and everything inside of the car. I think I will just have the engine block with head removed and the hood setting on the roof or something. The car will be setting on three wheels and a concrete block (if I can find some in 1/25 scale) next to an old shed. Here is a picture of the look I'm going for, I will post pictures as I go along.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great idea. Rusted out versions often are more interesting to look at than factory fresh ones.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Cool idea! That build definitely will be interesting.

You can make the concrete block yourself using some putty/epoxy. Just form the shape and then use a damp sponge to stipple the block for that concrete look. You could also use a small stiff bristle brush for the same effect.

Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I was doing some research on "rusting" systems. I wanted to do a rust effect on Ironman. Kind of a Tin Man stuck in a field idea. Anyway, I found this product:

http://www.rustall.com/

Zombie_61 recommended it in my earlier thread......


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That should look pretty cool when you get it done. I have seen two or three such builds and they are quite interesting and different. I am building mine now but it will be a factory fresh model when I get it done. I've about got the engine complete and although it has been years since I built a model car, like 40+, it seems to be a pretty good model of a real engine. I have decided to go with the beige/red exterior color theme as they picture in the directions looked great. I wanted to build the Chrysler 300M for my FIL as an Xmas present as he was a Chrysler employee for years in the '50s and '60s and owns a current 300M but it looks like it won't be out in time.

Bob K.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> I was doing some research on "rusting" systems. I wanted to do a rust effect on Ironman. Kind of a Tin Man stuck in a field idea. Anyway, I found this product:
> 
> http://www.rustall.com/
> 
> Zombie_61 recommended it in my earlier thread......


I have been using Rustall for years it's great stuff. I think I'm going to try something else along with it though. You take a steel wool pad and soak it in water for a week or so. It just disintegrates into a pile of fine rusty powder.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I found some great reference pictures today I really like the one of the rear end and the missing drivers side door. I think that is what I'm going to do with mine.


----------

